# Sirius and ipod?



## 775R32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there any way to connect a Sirius receiver and an ipod using the same interface? I don't want to use FM transmitters. I would like to use a direct connection to the back of the head unit. My car is a 2004 R32.
Also, can I just plug my ipod into one of the Sirius interfaces? I know that it will not charge the ipod, but it would be handy to only have one interface for both. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 775R32 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Sirius and ipod? (775R32)*

Nothing? I guess I'll get it figured out.


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Sirius and ipod? (775R32)*

I am using a Blitzsafe AUX adapter on my 98 cabrio. I have both a Sirius unit (Xact) and an IPOD nano hooked up simultaneously with a Y-connector. As long as only one unit is turned on at a time they can both stay plugged in together. Works fine.


----------



## 775R32 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Sirius and ipod? (dadbar)*

Thanks for the info. Sorry it took me so long to respond, I had given up on this thread and didn't check it. Thanks again.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Sirius and ipod? (775R32)*

I just installed the iPod cable from VW (part# 1K0051510A) in my '07 Passat Wagon. It connects to the Sirius tuner and back to the glove box. You have to unplug the iPod to enable the Sat to work but when plugged in, your iPod is fully functional through the HU. It displays ID3-Tags (playlists names, artists and song titles). 
Not sure if this is an improvement over previous cables but I couldn't be happier setting my iPod up through iTunes and putting it in the glove box and never having to take it out.


----------

